# Shipoke 18



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

Did you pic up the "Green Heron"?

My bad. I think the Green Heron has an Ocean Pro mounted to her.

Sweet boats IMHO, built by the same that built my Slo Poke.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Saw a Shipoke for sale on Charleston craigslist recently, used to belong to a guide friend of mine who passed away a few years ago. The boat was perfect with a 130 Yamaha and ran 58mph but the current owner has a huge 150 on the back and it squats way too much. Think he was asking 10k if anyone's looking check it out, solid boat.


----------



## atipper (Dec 11, 2012)

You are right Skiff Junky. Shipoke and Green Heron are the same manufacture. I will try and post some pictures of her on tuesday when I get her, but I am not the best when it comes to computers.
http://www.uscgboating.org/recalls/mic_detail.aspx?id=GHW


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

atipper - I think you got it mixed up.  Your link says that Hanson Marine got the molds from Shipoke.  A Shipoke mold sold to someone else.  Appears to be two different manufacturers.

Both are nice boats.


----------



## atipper (Dec 11, 2012)

Here's some photos of my boat..









[/url]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

One hand on the throttle, the other on the wheel. She is ready to drive!


----------



## jshdang (Feb 22, 2012)

i have a 86 18 dolphin back country same boat amazing boat great ride super fast and dry takes 1-2 at 45 no problem love mine to death ran 55 with a tired ol Johnson 150 and a 19p in the process of full re rig and re powering to a 200 yami with a 21p   http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1332120961/0#0


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I had a friend that had one. So I fished a few times in his boat. He had an Evinrude 150 on it. The boat ran like a scalded dog (and did a little too much chine walking for my taste), but squatted low in the rear standing still. If 2 big guys were standing at one of the rear corners, water would almost touch the rear deck corner. If a lighter 90hp was put on the boat, it would still get up and run plenty fast enough but not squat as bad (IMO).


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I still have a 1997 Shipoke 18 and fish year round with it. 2.5 Merc EFI 150, great rough water skiff.


----------

